# My 5 month old girl



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

Is she gonna be big???


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Wow, your girl is beautiful! I love her mask! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Heidi.germshep (Sep 1, 2017)

She looks like she will be average. Pretty girl! This is my girl






at 4 months


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

Wow she looks like a wolf cub pretty girl


----------



## Shepherd55 (Sep 4, 2017)

You have a very pretty dog!


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

*Thanks*

Thanks


----------



## HopeforGermanshepherds (Jul 21, 2017)

She will be big is she blanket back or saddle back???? Here mine


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

HopeforGermanshepherds said:


> She will be big is she blanket back or saddle back???? Here mine


oh how cute female or male ?? I think my is a bi-color or maybe a blanket back what do you think? And what about yours


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Too early to tell.


Neither are bi-color though


----------



## HopeforGermanshepherds (Jul 21, 2017)

ASSHEPHERD said:


> HopeforGermanshepherds said:
> 
> 
> > She will be big is she blanket back or saddle back???? Here mine
> ...


 definitely not bi-color and maybe blanketback Just like mine


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

HopeforGermanshepherds said:


> ASSHEPHERD said:
> 
> 
> > HopeforGermanshepherds said:
> ...


how bicolors looks???can you upload a picture??


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Here's a bi color. I thought my pup might be bi color when she was a puppy but she turned out blanket back


----------



## HopeforGermanshepherds (Jul 21, 2017)

ASSHEPHERD said:


> HopeforGermanshepherds said:
> 
> 
> > ASSHEPHERD said:
> ...


. Sure when your little pup grow she start to Change color


----------

